# Voip for ipod touch released today-make calls from ipod



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

the app was released today by touchmods. You need to have access to Wifi in order to make calls and you need to buy a mic which can be ordered from the touchmods website but I think this could still be very useful. It works great for me; although I can't talk without the mic, just make calls.


Anyone tried this with a mic yet?

Cheers,

http://http://touchmods.wordpress.com/


http://http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20265


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

So how exactly does this work. Do you make the call from your touch with the mic? Where do you hear the other persons voice?


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*You hear the other person talking through the earphones,*

and you talk through the mic which is plugged into the dock connector.

looks like this:


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

Very cool. I'll have to see if I can get me one of those mics.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

Great app.

I wonder if this would allow iPhones to make VoIP calls...

Anyone?


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

gngan said:


> Great app.
> 
> I wonder if this would allow iPhones to make VoIP calls...
> 
> Anyone?


I read about that...sounds interesting...has anyone tested this app on the iPhone yet?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh man oh man oh man.

I'd love to ditch Rogers, especially since I hardly ever use my phone. I'd be completely content to only get service at home and at the odd coffee shop/ shopping centre.
And I've needed to buy an ipod ever since my nano died.

SO, does anyone have any experience with a mobile VOIP? or SIP?
I know precious little about either.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, TedJ, that is my dream also (and probably just about everyone in Canada). I used to absolutely love FIDO, but since Roger's took over they are sucking big time. My phone bills have gone from $45 (unlimited calling) to about $75 per month while at the same time their service has tanked. So, ya, I'd be happy to ditch them at this point.

I've tried the VOIP app from my iPhone but couldn't get it to work, so I think the dream is still some way off. But it is supposed to be a SIP-compliant VOIP app so you could go over to Gizmo – A free phone for your computer to get a SIP address and a "Call-in" number (DID) for about $4 per month. Of course, that's only IF things improve significantly and you'd be limited to phone calls where there is open wifi, but this is a good sign, for sure.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

gngan said:


> Great app.
> 
> I wonder if this would allow iPhones to make VoIP calls...
> 
> Anyone?


You can already make voip calls from the iPhone:
http://s4iphone.com


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i'm really ignorant on this stuff...does voip cost much?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

darkscot said:


> i'm really ignorant on this stuff...does voip cost much?


It depends on how you use VOIP... From PC to PC (e.g. Skype) VOIP is free... From PC to Landline (locally or internationally) it can cost as little as $0.021/minute (again, that's with Skype, full rates here), to replace your home phone and run VOIP over broadband/high speed, you can start at around $15/month for a Primus or Vonage style service which includes a phone number, etc... it goes up from there depending on services. See:

Primus
Vonage


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks for the info G-Mo! So, does the iPod Touch + touchmods hack-app allow you to use whichever VoIP service you want? If so, who needs an iPhone?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

darkscot said:


> thanks for the info G-Mo! So, does the iPod Touch + touchmods hack-app allow you to use whichever VoIP service you want? If so, who needs an iPhone?


VOIP requires an internet connection (wi-fi on the touch), and unfortunately, wi-fi hot spots are not available all over yet!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

right. lol. my ignorance caveat won't cover that one


----------



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

Can I use the iPhone for this?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

G-Mo, s4iphone still requires cellular phone service - it re-routes your call over skype. What we're talking about is true VoIP, no phone service required. That's why the support of SIP is important, it is a non-proprietary protocol for many different services including POTS (regular phone) gateways as well.

Darkscot, VoIP is usually free, however there are usually minimal charges for using a gateway to traditional phone service. These normally charge at a minimal per minute rate, usually less than 2 cents per min. GizmoProject has a system setup where these calls can also be free for you if the person you are calling is also a Gizmo user (even if you call their regular phone). If you want a regular phone number that people can call which will ring on your VoIP connection then you need a DID or "Call In" number which, in Gizmo's case, is about $4 per month.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Has anyone used this? This is pretty intriguing. I have wifi @ work so this is something of great interest.

But the fact that they somehow reroute thru your phone provider has me somewhat concerned. Why would they have to do so?? I just makes me think that they'll somehow find a way to charge me - Rogers that is.

H!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Just FYI, I've tried this app on a jailbroken iPhone and can't get it to work. It does seem to connect to the SIP server, but dialing a number nothing happens. Love to try it out though!


----------

